
Are electric cars worse for the environment? - rapnie
https://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2018/05/15/are-electric-cars-worse-for-the-environment-000660
======
hndamien
Once again, this highlights the point that all of the rapid change towards a
better cleaner future relies on us actually accounting for the cost of
polluting. If your coal plant produces carbon emissions you should have to pay
for carbon offset credits. This cost should be passed on in the electricity
price. Similarly, if you are burning fossil fuels, you should be paying for
your carbon contribution (probably at the pump). The net effect is that
consumers and producers will aggregate towards solutions that avoid these
costs - cleaner energy production, and rapidly accelerating demand for
companies that can solve this.

------
hndamien
No. Betteridge's law.

